# Monster Trout caught from Laguna Madre Cabin. Laguna Adventures.



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Largest Trout caught from one of our cabins was caught Tuesday night using Needlefish as bait. Night fishing is really started produce a lot of keepers. Now we just need the winds to stop. 

We had a Lady and her grandson stay at the Land Cut this week who reported thousands of trout in the light and the trout limits were easily caught. The were are able to get hooked up to a bunch of reds running through the Cut using cut Skipjack as bait.

Earlier in the week had had a gentlemen take his family to the Land Cut cabin who has been down there in 30 years and ended up with an excellent box including some flounder.

Our guided trip have been producing boxes full of fish and life long memories
Cant say enough good things about UNFAIR LURES I really like the DAWGWALKER and RIP-N-SLASH topwater


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

This 30" trout was caught last year at the same cabin


----------

